# Tetra really bloated, please help



## Aamg32 (Jul 25, 2018)

My tetra has been bloated for awhile now, and I can’t seem to figure out if it is pregnant or constipated. He/she seems to be getting bigger. Does anyone have a answer or a solution?


----------

